# Children's KJV Bible



## Polanus1561 (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-childrens-king-james-bible.html

Anyone used this? Seems close to the KJV without thees and thous, archaic word usage is replaced, I just took a quick glance at it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Beezer (Jan 25, 2018)

We own a copy that we picked up for our first child. It sticks very close to the KJV. The goal of the translators was a 4th grade comprehension. There are 400 black and white illustrations weaved into the stories.

At $12 a copy I think it is a worthwhile purchase. We didn't end up using ours as much as I would have liked mostly because my children's school does graded memory work each week out of the KJV and I didn't want to confuse them.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 25, 2018)

Pictures? (Never mind, you answered that). Is it free of 2nd commandment violations?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeri, in an Amazon review of the book a reviewer states there are no pictures of Jesus - no 2nd commandment violations. Though Amazon has it for the full $35 price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beezer (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Is it free of 2nd commandment violations?



The introduction explicitly states there is nothing objectionable included, as in nothing that would violate the 2nd commandment. It is published by Reformation Heritage Books and can be trusted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 26, 2018)

Glad to see someone has bought this. I considered this for my daughter and so I almost started a thread like this but we went with NKJV instead.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 26, 2018)

I bought two! Thanks for the heads up, I'm looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## Logan (Jan 27, 2018)

We have one of the older copies and I like it quite a bit for the illustrations. I personally don't find the translation useful (I believe this was one of Green's adaptations) but it's well done for what it is.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 27, 2018)

Logan said:


> We have one of the older copies and I like it quite a bit for the illustrations. I personally don't find the translation useful (I believe this was one of Green's adaptations) but it's well done for what it is.


In what way not useful, Logan?


----------



## Logan (Jan 27, 2018)

Well I did use the qualifier "personally" 

It's just like Green's other adaptations, the Modern King James or the 21st century King James: it loses the beauty and doesn't gain much in return in my opinion. None of those attempts really caught on. Others may certainly find it useful, I haven't so far for our kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 28, 2018)

but sooner or later, the child would have to go to the KJV, so it may be better to stick purely to the KJV. Generations of families have done it..


----------

